

Who are the Y Combinator Companies? (Summer 2006) - kul
http://techcrunch.com/2006/11/09/the-y-combinator-companies/

======
pg
Scribd, Xobni, and OMGPOP were the ones that made it big from that batch.
Jamglue did well too, till they were shut down by legal threats. And while
JumpChat didn't last long, founder John Resig later became well known as the
creator of jQuery.

~~~
andrewljohnson
Sorry paul... didn't mean to downvote you.

Do you own a smartphone?

~~~
jackowayed
He doesn't because he's too addicted to the Internet as it is, so the last
thing he needs is to have access to it at all times. He likens smartphones to
hip flasks.

Unless that's changed since he wrote that in an essay/HN comment/etc.

I do wonder if at some point they'll become so ubiquitous--and so many YC
applicants and companies will be focused on smartphones--that he'll feel he
has to to get one so that he can better judge the value of companies focused
on mobile and give them advice.

~~~
jacquesm
Smart phone will come down in price to the point where all phones are
smartphones.

~~~
andrewljohnson
s/will come/came

Smart phones are basically free now - you just pay extra for data.

There are now 45M smart phone owners in the US, out of about 250M phone
owners, and it will just take a few years to erase the last dumb phones.

Smart phone sales were about 170M in 2009, and 280M in 2010, worldwide. Its
going absolutely freaking nuts... biggest computing platform and market
opportunity of a generation. Same significance as PCs or the internet. Half a
billion new computers, as fast as semi-modern PCs, all in the last two years.
Go make some money everyone.

------
revolvingcur
To save you the trouble, of the websites listed: Pollground now redirects to
SodaHead. Xobni is still alive and kicking. The rest are either parked, dead,
or offline.

~~~
aston
Scribd is unnamed, but is doing more than fine.

~~~
jacquesm
They may be doing fine but I haven't seen as much negative writing about any
other YC start-up as with scribd.

I hope they can find a way out of the negative perception.

------
csomar
I think the lesson here is to keep away from social media crap. They generally
don't work, either make it big or die (and certainly 99.99% would die). For
example, what's the point LikeBetter? I think it can be built as a side-
project, a simple App and not a startup. Also the monetization would be little
hard. (Ads don't pay any more).

However, Xobni happens to provide something useful that businesses need. They
have a clear monetization strategy (sell a product) And they seem to be doing
well and they have some jobs openings.

~~~
points
> "Ads don't pay any more"

That's a bit of a generalization. They pay well for me :)

------
brianbreslin
wasn't there a goog spreadsheet floating around with all the exits of all the
yc, techstars, etc startups?

~~~
sachinag
Ask and ye shall receive:
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AkkhSN3vaY4jdF90b1l1Vnl5NmZjaTBNQWlJYVozMEE&hl=en#gid=20)

